# Help me choose please!



## ivc_mixer (2/8/17)

I have a friend who is selling some hardware, and though I would love to buy both I cannot. So I have the choice between the following:
Dotmod Petri 22m @ R400
Geekvape Avocado 24mm @ R200

Which one and why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo (2/8/17)

why is it that you cannot get both?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/8/17)

petri authentic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/8/17)

i would get both. they are so different in vaping styles its difficult to choose.

BOTH ARE GREAT FOR FLAVOUR!

personally i prefer the petri over the avo.

petri : tricky wicking - but easy to learn
small juice capacity
single coils are not that great (its a dual coil deck obv)

avo : geni style tank so it can leak if left on the side
fill section is very annoying with the flip plate 
wicking is a bit more critical (too little at it will leak out the fill holes, too much and it chokes, and everyone has their own ideas on what the idea wick length should be)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/8/17)

I would have taken both, if I did not already take the Minikin V2 he is selling @ R800....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (2/8/17)

My vote would go for the Petri as I'm not a fan of RDTA's (personally).
R400 for a Petri (if authentic) sounds like a good price

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/8/17)

The Petri is in the lead at the moment. The wife is gonna kill me.... I already have something like 9 atomisers at home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

